
'Amazon effect' could have impact on inflation dynamics - jonbaer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-fed-inflation/amazon-effect-could-have-impact-on-inflation-dynamics-paper-idUSKCN1LA0IO
======
nabla9
The "Amazon effect" was previously known as the "Wal-Mart effect" and the same
issues that are not attributed to Amazon were caused by Wal-Mart namely:

* Effect on local businesses

* Cost of low paid social services for the government: 'Walmart store costs taxpayers between $900,000 and $1.75 million per year for social services for its workers, such as healthcare'

* Low inflation and wages.

Walmart created ultra efficient logistics pipeline from China to US end
consumers and was competing aggressively with price even in US made products.

